# Test



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2011)

Testing.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2011)

Another test.


----------



## Nemesis Destiny (Sep 23, 2011)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.

/\
This keeps happening! I assume you are aware of it.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2011)

Nemesis Destiny said:


> Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.
> 
> /
> This keeps happening! I assume you are aware of it.




I don't understand.  What keeps happening?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2011)

test one two three. seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Sep 23, 2011)

I keep getting an error message as shown below even though I DEFINITELY  have way more than 3 characters.  I lost several posts because the web  board interface deletes the contents of the box and reloads the page.   Even Firefox cannot retrieve the post using Back.



> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.




 Another error is when I use a Quick Reply, the board substitutes the  usual Quick Reply text (look below this post to see what I mean).  The  only way to post now is a quick reply followed immediately by an Edit.   I've posted from this computer before and I've had no configuration  changes in a long time.  So, it must be something on ENWorld I reckon.

I tried a new thread and that failed.  This site is pretty much unusable for me now.


----------



## Nemesis Destiny (Sep 23, 2011)

Yep, just happened to me again. What he said /\


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2011)

What browsers are you guys using (version numbers)?  Neither happens for me; I'm guessing a compatibility issue with older browsers, but it's hard to tell since I can't replicate it.


----------



## gamerprinter (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm using Internet Explorer 6 - no problems yesterday or previous, but since this morning the forum has been acting crazy.

The only way I can post anything (since this morning) is if I click on 'switch editor mode' before I create the message, otherwise when I hit submit the forum software erases my post and gives me the error 'you must enter more than 3 characters'. After trying to post nearly a dozen times, I discovered that 'switch editor mode' allows me to submit a post.

Also if you hit 'quick reply' button, it also erases entered text and posts - 'click on quick reply button in a previous post' instead. You can edit afterwards, but you can't get an initial response to post.

Finally, I just clicked on the 'Facebook' link next to my account name in order to 'befriend' Enworld for my Facebook account, but when I clicked it - it logged me in ENWorld as Nedjer (I am not Nedjer). I could accidentally alter Nedjer's account if I let it - but I logged out, and logged back in as myself.

Don't know what changes to the forum software occurred last night - or if a hacker has messed things up, but something is wrong with the forum today.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2011)

gamerprinter said:


> I'm using Internet Explorer 6 - no problems yesterday or previous, but since this morning the forum has been acting crazy.
> 
> The only way I can post anything (since this morning) is if I click on 'switch editor mode' before I create the message, otherwise when I hit submit the forum software erases my post and gives me the error 'you must enter more than 3 characters'. After trying to post nearly a dozen times, I discovered that 'switch editor mode' allows me to submit a post.
> 
> ...




Hmmm. OK, we definitely don't support IE6 (they're on, what, 10 now?)  

The other stuff us definitely a bug though. I'll check into it.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 23, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Hmmm. OK, we definitely don't support IE6 (they're on, what, 10 now?)
> 
> The other stuff us definitely a bug though. I'll check into it.



IE 8 and Firefox 6.02 are both failing.  It is the facebook integration that is failing.  I did not, and will not, link this to my facebook, and therefore I am locked out of most posting except for editing quick posts.

Ok. That confirms that switching to source mode in the editor does work to force the post through.  

Oh, Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## gamerprinter (Sep 24, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Hmmm. OK, we definitely don't support IE6 (they're on, what, 10 now?)
> 
> The other stuff us definitely a bug though. I'll check into it.




Whoops, I'm using IE 9, I was mistaken when I said 6 - sorry about that.

Private Messaging does the same thing - it doesn't work.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, after a couple hours from my posting, things seem to be working fine again.  Thanks.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 24, 2011)

Satin Knights said:


> Well, after a couple hours from my posting, things seem to be working fine again.  Thanks.




Looks like the Facebook Connect button is gone from the top of the page as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Looks like the Facebook Connect button is gone from the top of the page as well.




Was there a connect-shun? I personally have had no problems at all.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 24, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Was there a connect-shun? I personally have had no problems at all.




Not sure if there was or not. But it seemed the folks noticing errors started reporting them after the Facebook icon showed up. I didn't have issues myself though, so nothing certain.


----------



## gamerprinter (Sep 24, 2011)

No problems now, but I was having all kinds of posting problems yesterday - I think it had to do with the the new Facebook button.


----------



## Nemesis Destiny (Sep 25, 2011)

Likewise, my problems have vanished as well (and so has the infernal 'f' button).

For the record, I am using FF 6.0.2, so it clearly isn't an 'outdated browser' issue.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 25, 2011)

It was the Facebook button, yes.  Conflicting javascript.  We'll try again when the software is updated.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2011)

Woo hoo ! three cheers to Morrus and his crew of ship mates of the USS, er, I mean HMS EnWorld! hip hip hooray hip hip hooray! hip hip hooray!!!


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 26, 2011)

Test 1

Test 2

That is all.


----------

